
Exercises for those learning Python - happy-go-lucky
https://github.com/srigalibe/pynotes/tree/master/Exercises
======
hskalee123
Thanks!! This is pretty awesome. Would recommend just adding something with
linkedlist, graphs, and trees.

------
ivan_ah
These would make good interview questions too... the problems are pretty
unique so it's unlikely someone can come prepared.

